# 1 Jahr Schule pausieren



## Chrissian (26. Mai 2008)

Huhu Leutz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also,meine Frage: Kann man irgendwie 1 Jahr pausieren,oder irgendwie die Schule vermeiden?!

Ich gehe grad in die 11.Klasse eines Gymnasiums (nrw),und bald kommen sommerferien,zeugnisse und danach fängt auch shcon die 12 an.

Nun,ich hab da paar persönlichere Probleme,die ich jetzt nicht erläutern will,aber eins ist mir klar,dass ich aufjedenfall erstmal von der Schule weg muss.

Ob ich die Versetzung schaffe,weiß ich nicht,aber es tendiert schon dazu,dass ich sie schaffe.

Trotzdem juckt mich das grad überhaupt nicht (wegen dem persönlichen ding) und ich wollte sowieso eigntlich die stufe 11 freiwillig wiederholen.

Nur wollte ich jetzt nach den Sommerferien erstmal bewältigen,was da aufgekommen ist,und hatte eigentlich vor in diesem Jahr nach dem Sommer was auch immer zu machen,nur keine Schule und eigentlich garnichts.

Das Ding ist,ich bin in der Oberstufe,Realshulabschluss hab ich schon,Abitur will ich mir aber shcon holen,weil ich sowieso nicht weiß was ich machen will und dann wenigstens alle Türen offen hab mit dema bitur.

Ich wieß auch,dass ich nur 1 mal "sitzenbleiben" kann in der oberstufe,danach kann ich sie mir abschminken und damit das abitur.das ist aber egal,denn ich bin eigentlich sehr gut in der schule.

Also,ist es möglich 1 Jahr zu pausieren?! Weil eine "pflicht" hab ich ja trotzdem noch,da ich 16 bin - entweder schule oder ausbildung muss ich machen.

Oder gibt es da andere möglichkeiten,schule für dieses mindestens 1 jahr zu vermeiden?!

Hab da von nem Freiwilligen öko jahr oder so gehört,,weiß einer was das ist?!

Freu mich auf eure antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (26. Mai 2008)

Wenn du jetzt "pausierst", wirst du die 11 auf jeden Fall wiederholen müssen und vor allem in der Oberstufe solltest du dir schwer überlegen, ob du ein Jahr verlieren willst. Selbst wenn du jetzt noch gute Noten hast, passieren kann immer was und ehe man sich versieht, fehlen einem Punkte und man bekommt die Zulassung zum Abi nicht. Und wenn du dann auch noch wiederholt hast, sieht es düster für dich aus. Ob freiwillig oder nicht, das wird dann keinen interessieren. Wenn du Pech hast, bekommst du dann nicht mal den theoretischen Teil der FHR und damit sinken deine Chancen beachtlich. Du sagst, dass du zur Zeit leistungstechnisch keine Probleme hast und meiner Meinung nach solltest du das nutzen und in ein gutes Abitur investieren. Nach dem Abschluss kannst du immer noch ein freiwilliges soziales oder ökologisches Jahr machen oder einfach nur faulenzen. Lass dich jetzt nicht hängen und verbau dir nicht deine Perspektive , nur weil du unmotiviert bist oder zur Zeit kein Interesse an der Schule hast. Persönliche Probleme mögen ein Grund sein, sich erst mal nicht mit der Lernerei beschäftigen zu wollen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das irgendwer als Grund akzeptieren wird, dich ein ganzes Jahr zu beurlauben. Dafür müsstest du schon sehr schwer krank sein und selbst dann wirst du im Anschluss sehr viel Arbeit in die Nachbearbeitung des verpassten Stoffes investieren müssen. Und glaub mir, da wird viel auf dich zukommen. Vor allem, wenn es in Richtung Abitur geht.

Ich würde mir eine solche Entscheidung wirklich gründlich überlegen.


----------



## Slit of Arthas (26. Mai 2008)

Exakt. Ich würde das gar nicht erst als Option sehen. 
Wenn du Probleme an der Schule selbst hast, versuch sie zu wechseln. Geht in der Regel ziemlich Problemfrei. Ich hab selbst in der 11. und 12. etwas geschwächelt (das Spiel mit dem W. sei dank...) und hab dafür auch knallhart kassiert. 

Die Frage ist, ob die Motivation nach einem "Sabbath-Jahr" höher ist. Ich nehme eher an, niedriger. Und dann wird es dich erstmal wahnsinnig ankotzen, die 11. nochmal zu machen, geschweige denn 2 Jahre "später" dran zu sein als alle anderen. 

Arbeitgeber fragen bei einem Bewerbungsgespräch in der Regel auch nach Noten in bestimmten Fächern oder eben dem Grund für ein Wiederholen. Bis zur 7/8 oder auch 9 Klasse sehen die das recht gelassen aber spätestens ab der späten Mittelstufe ist das für die Herren in der Chefetage ein Zeichen von Unreife. Und wenn du dann erklären sollts, warum du ausgesetzt hast, dann jucken "persönliche Probleme"  - hart gesagt - einen Scheissdreck.

Was alternativ zum bloßen Schulwechsel eine Idee wäre, wäre ein Jahr Auslandsaufenthalt mit dortigem Schulbesuch. Da hast du den Abstand, den du (so wie ich das verstanden hab) so dringend benötigst ziemlich easy. Könnte finanziell allerdings ein Problem sein, kommt immer drauf an wies bei den Herren Erziehungsberechtigten mit der Kohle und der Unterstützung aussieht - das selbst zu finanzieren kannst du in der Regel knicken.

Jau. Egal was du machst: Tret dir selber in den Arsch oder such dir jemanden, eventuell jemand professionelles oder noch besser - weibliches, der das für dich erledigt. Ich sprech da aus Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und glaub mir, nach dem Abi wirst du verdammt schnell die Schule vermissen. Ich bin jetzt grade erst so gut wie fertig und vermiss es schon ein bisschen und ich kenn niemanden, dem es anders geht.

Grüße


----------



## Huntara (26. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß nicht wie groß Deine Probleme sind, aber wenn Du ganz ehrlich zu Dir bist und wirklich weißt, das Du in 1 oder 2 Jahren Dein Abi nach machen kannst und vor allem die Motivation dazu hast, dann kannst Du bedenkenlos eine Pause machen. 

Nichts desto trotz rate ich Dir davon ab, denn was Du jetzt in der Tasche hast, ist später schwerer wieder aufzuholen.


----------

